# Fry compatibility



## Jillian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

A little under 2 weeks ago, one of my female Flamebacks spit a bunch of fry in my 5 gallon breeder. Today, I noticed another female doing the hanky panky with the male Flameback, so it seems another batch of fry will be here in about a month. My question is, will the older fry eat the new fry when I put them in the breeder tank? I'm trying to hold onto the fry until they're large enough to sell to a lfs, but I don't think they'll be there yet at 1 1/2 months. How big will Flameback fry be at that age? Is another tank necessary?


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Even if the one set doesn't eat the other set, only the strong will survive in terms of who gets the food. You're probably better off keeping them separate for that far apart. In general, I don't know much about flamebacks in particular.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

thats pretty true with most africans. if the fry are spit with in a week of each other they should be fine. but 6 weeks apart is to far. the older fry will eat everything and may try to eat the little fry or at kill them for less competition.

if you could move the older fry into a 10g and the new mom into the 5g you should be fine. how big the fry are at the age is up to how much you can feed them. normally they would be .5" or so, feeding heavy with clean water.


----------



## Jillian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

Will do! I'll move the babies to a 10 when the mom is close to spitting and put her in the 5. Then I'll repeat the process when she goes back to the main tank and gets pregnant 5 minutes later again.


----------

